# Dog's 2016 pictures from plowing.



## Dogplow Dodge

Start a new thread to take up more bandwidth....

Some shots from the other day.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Some more.......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

few moe.............

WHY did I wait to buy wings ????


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Shovel Monkey in there somewhere.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

More residential.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Residential cameras watching me...


----------



## Flyboy77

Thanks for the update! Next time you get a chance, could you try to get a full scoop picture to see how much you can carry with your wings and add it to your Wing uprade thread? Buff posted one that may be pretty hard to beat, but I'd like to add wings to mine similar to yours.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I was asked to snow blow this property, as it was too deep to plow because of all the slop below, and I didn't have any parameters to work off of. Said it would cost a bundle... and it did. Got paid, and they're happier than a pig in spit...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Flyboy77;2103926 said:


> Thanks for the update! Next time you get a chance, could you try to get a full scoop picture to see how much you can carry with your wings and add it to your Wing uprade thread? Buff posted one that may be pretty hard to beat, but I'd like to add wings to mine similar to yours.


You have to buy wings. No doubt. Wasted sooooooooooo much time without, and I'm done way faster. HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEE difference....

Will do... Next storm.


----------



## scottr

OK I have to ask, in one photo it looks like you pushed a pile right up in front of the garage doors?? I'm sure theres a good reason, just never seen it done.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

scottr;2104016 said:


> OK I have to ask, in one photo it looks like you pushed a pile right up in front of the garage doors?? I'm sure theres a good reason, just never seen it done.


Believe it or not, there's a viable reason for doing it that way.

I was told by the prop manager to do so.

It's an unused structure on church rectory grounds. They don't use it, and they want the parking..

I don't like it, but thats just me... And you too apparently


----------



## grandview

Your marking fun of my plow lights?

Who is the shovel monkey?

I'd have a camera on you too,don't want you ghosting my driveway.


----------



## JustJeff

I was thinking the same exact thing when I saw the pile in front of the overhead door on the yellow (I think) garage! But then I saw you back dragged it away or had your shovel person do it in front of the others, so I figured you had a reason. I'd sure like to see more pictures of your truck. From the one shot I saw, it looks like it's a nice, clean older rig.


----------



## scottr

Dogplow Dodge;2104076 said:


> Believe it or not, there's a viable reason for doing it that way.
> 
> I was told by the prop manager to do so.
> 
> It's an unused structure on church rectory grounds. They don't use it, and they want the parking..
> 
> I don't like it, but thats just me... And you too apparently


Hey, if they say push a pile up, then that's what I would do also. Please send 30" up North  ( I said Please )


----------



## grandview

A professional would of back dragged the dumpsters


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Nice pics dogplow, that one side walk looked really nasty to try and snow blow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

grandview;2104085 said:


> Your marking fun of my plow lights?


I completely understand your confusion. You have been under the assumption for a very, very long time that all snow plows come with only one headlight. Well, some of us have come into the 21st century, and it's really a nice place to be...



grandview;2104085 said:


> Who is the shovel monkey?


 Same damn shovel monkey for the last 28 damn years...... I know, I know... Eeeeeew... Gross, right ? I've been trying to find a pair 20 year old NEW female versions of them to substitute, but each time I try, the original one still hangs on...



grandview;2104085 said:


> I'd have a camera on you too,don't want you ghosting my driveway.


Ghosting ? That's must be a regional term. Never hoid that before.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Harleyjeff;2104095 said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing when I saw the pile in front of the overhead door on the yellow (I think) garage! But then I saw you back dragged it away or had your shovel person do it in front of the others, so I figured you had a reason. I'd sure like to see more pictures of your truck. From the one shot I saw, it looks like it's a nice, clean older rig.


Thanks.. It's originally from WA, then CA, then FLA, then here. I'm trying to save her.....










scottr;2104098 said:


> Hey, if they say push a pile up, then that's what I would do also. *Please send 30" up North*  ( I said Please )


Sounds like a really violent porno film....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Prototype for a "pea gravel driveway" adapter.

I have this old bag who hasn't passed away yet as a customer. I HATE her driveway, but I still keep going back. She pays immediately, although she *****es each time I hand her a bill about how expensive I am. Doesn't drag it on, but each time I hear the same words.

So I decided the other day to make my prototype skidder. In the last pic, you can see that I did a "practice run". What an idiot by doing so. Blew a hole right in the center of the tube. Oh well...

So I picked up a 4" sch. 40 steel tube that I'll be fabbing up in the future. It won't require straps , but will bolt on with some sort of clamping system.. or maybe straps, if I can't figure out how.


----------



## BUFF

Flyboy77;2103926 said:


> Buff posted one that may be pretty hard to beat.


You need a pickup with a manual trans to push large amounts of snow.......:whistling::whistling:

Dog nice pics and appears your upgrades have been money/time well spent.

How did the new tires work oot for you?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;2104219 said:


> You need a pickup with a manual trans to push large amounts of snow.......:whistling::whistling:
> 
> How did the new tires work oot for you?


Best investment yet. They're simply amazing.

And yes.... Manual transmissions save trip blades...:salute:


----------



## BC Handyman

Glad you finally got some snow, ready for another storm?


----------



## tjctransport

how did you manage to talk momma into working the shovel and snowblower?

most will not even go out of the house until it is over 70 degrees and dry!!


----------



## grandview

Couldn't find one without commercials.
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/video/lawn-care-ghosting-caught-camera-23254953


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

grandview;2104291 said:


> Couldn't find one without commercials.
> http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/video/lawn-care-ghosting-caught-camera-23254953


Ahhhh..... Well now I know.

I've never seen anywhere in any video before where the grass, trees, and bushes were pink. Must be Boy George's neighborhood....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

tjctransport;2104264 said:


> how did you manage to talk momma into working the shovel and snowblower?
> 
> most will not even go out of the house until it is over 70 degrees and dry!!


She won't use the snow machine, but she will use the shovel whenever necessary. She shoveled this 30 foot high stairwell with 40" drifts.

How ? Not much effort. Instead of having to bribe a normal monkey with bananas, I bait her with Dunkin Donuts coffee and a blueberry muffin. Works every time.

She also doesn't let me have any of the "wave downs". All goes in her pocket.


----------



## BUFF

When your shovel monkey gets oot of line does she get spanked.......
Personally I wouldn't take my wife, time away from home plowing or mowing is my time.


----------



## quigleysiding

BUFF;2104446 said:


> When your shovel monkey gets oot of line does she get spanked.......
> Personally I wouldn't take my wife, time away from home plowing or mowing is my time.


Me either she would be trying to tell me how to do it .


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;2104446 said:


> When your shovel monkey gets oot of line does she get spanked.......
> Personally I wouldn't take my wife, time away from home plowing or mowing is my time.


I agree wholeheartedly. I love being alone, and yesterday was my day off from the monkey, as she had to work.

Spanking stopped 20 years ago

She initiates riding along with me. I have no idea as to why, other than the $$





quigleysiding;2104451 said:


> Me either she would be trying to tell me how to do it .


Shhh.. !!! It's bad enough as it is... don't even think that way !!


----------



## tjctransport

Dogplow Dodge;2104319 said:


> She won't use the snow machine, but she will use the shovel whenever necessary. She shoveled this 30 foot high stairwell with 40" drifts.
> 
> How ? Not much effort. Instead of having to bribe a normal monkey with bananas,* I bait her with Dunkin Donuts coffee and a blueberry muffin. Works every time.*
> 
> She also doesn't let me have any of the "wave downs". All goes in her pocket.


lucky you, you get off cheap!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2104446 said:


> When your shovel monkey gets oot of line does she get spanked.......
> Personally I wouldn't take my wife, time away from home plowing or mowing is my time.


She is a crew supervisor, she has to go along.
or he'd be plowing old lades drives all day for free.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Nice pic's dogplow. I thought I was the only guy that had a wife in the plowing business. She too youse to be my shovle monkey now she's got here own rig


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

rjigto4oje;2104469 said:


> Nice pic's dogplow. I thought I was the only guy that had a wife in the plowing business. She too youse to be my shovle monkey now she's got here own rig


Wow.... That's cool..

I wish she'd use the machine or take control of a plow truck. I'd equip her in a heartbeat. She's too fearful of working machines, so unfortunately it won't happen here...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Dogplow Dodge;2104539 said:


> Wow.... That's cool..
> 
> I wish she'd use the machine or take control of a plow truck. I'd equip her in a heartbeat. She's too fearful of working machines, so unfortunately it won't happen here...


This is my wife's 5th year try taking her to a large lot and maybe she will become a bit more comfortable with it. Trust me mine was the same way. Now she's like get the [email protected]$ out of my way.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;2104539 said:


> Wow.... That's cool..
> 
> I wish she'd use the machine or take control of a plow truck. I'd equip her in a heartbeat. She's too fearful of working machines, so unfortunately it won't happen here...


Ya, mine too, alot of women just dont got confidence & or let fear take control, I like the rush of the unknown....wesport


----------



## JustJeff

quigleysiding;2104451 said:


> Me either she would be trying to tell me how to do it .


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## JustJeff

Dogplow, is your truck repowered? I just got into the Mopars in '07, and had Chevys before that. But I didn't think Cummins powered Dodges that far back, did they?


----------



## maxwellp

Harleyjeff;2104757 said:


> Dogplow, is your truck repowered? I just got into the Mopars in '07, and had Chevys before that. But I didn't think Cummins powered Dodges that far back, did they?


1989 was the first year


----------



## grandview

If shovel monkey does all that work for a DD,i can't imagine what she'd do for a Timmy's!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

grandview;2104807 said:


> If shovel monkey does all that work for a DD,i can't imagine what she'd do for a Timmy's!


I haven't been to the new Timmy's here yet. Anything good on the menu ?

Besides a hottie 20 year old girl behind the counter ?


----------



## grandview

Dogplow Dodge;2105013 said:


> I haven't been to the new Timmy's here yet. Anything good on the menu ?
> 
> Besides a hottie 20 year old girl behind the counter ?


I only do coffee and maybe a bagel.


----------



## FredG

What up Dog, Two things, I like the old Dodge, Where are you finding the long legged shovel monkeys? I never had any apply for shoveling. Your lucky man. :laughing:


----------



## jonniesmooth

*wife*



BUFF;2104446 said:


> When your shovel monkey gets oot of line does she get spanked.......
> Personally I wouldn't take my wife, time away from home plowing or mowing is my time.


Mine started push mowing the small areas and string trimming a couple years ago.Then she would help mow some of the bigger accounts when we were running riding mowers. When we switched to all zero turns she was intimidated by them at first, now she can almost keep up with me.
Last year I got her to drive the truck when we needed to salt, it was a really bad sleeting event and I hopped in the bed to dump salt in the spreader, so I wouldn't have to stop to refill.
She doesn't like to back up that much,but she did it.
Don't think I'll ever get her to plow, haven't asked if she would shovel monkey.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

FredG;2105320 said:


> What up Dog, Two things, I like the old Dodge, Where are you finding the long legged shovel monkeys? I never had any apply for shoveling. Your lucky man. :laughing:


I met her in a night club 28 years ago. She was there with her girlfriend monkey, and I was there with my Ape friend.We both had bananas, and they were searching for them. Been with her ever since, although I haven't seen her monkey friend in 25 years, and the infatuation with bananas is long gone.


----------



## fatboyNJ

Pretty sure I saw you on line rd in holmdel/Aberdeen during the storm. I was in an 6 wheelers trying to play catch up but can't remember what day. Memory is foggy from getting our asses handed to us


----------



## grandview

Dogplow Dodge;2105381 said:


> I met her in a night club 28 years ago. She was there with her girlfriend monkey, and I was there with my Ape friend.We both had bananas, and they were searching for them. Been with her ever since, although I haven't seen her monkey friend in 25 years, and the infatuation with bananas is long gone.


No wonder she's good with that shovel,all that arm strength from swinging on that pole.Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

grandview;2105510 said:


> No wonder she's good with that shovel,all that arm strength from swinging on that pole.Thumbs Up


I'm glad I wasnt drinking when I read this:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

grandview;2105307 said:


> I only do coffee and maybe a bagel.


Do I dare ask what you "do" with this bagel......


----------



## FredG

I don't have that problem I have another, Viagra ain't working and the testosterone injections help some..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;2105401 said:


> Pretty sure I saw you on line rd in holmdel/Aberdeen during the storm. I was in an 6 wheelers trying to play catch up but can't remember what day. Memory is foggy from getting our asses handed to us


Could be Wabbit... Could be...

What time of day ? Can't remember anyone resembling a fatboy waving at me, but next time I'll keep my eyes open more...:laughing:


----------



## fatboyNJ

Dogplow Dodge;2105634 said:


> Could be Wabbit... Could be...
> 
> What time of day ? Can't remember anyone resembling a fatboy waving at me, but next time I'll keep my eyes open more...:laughing:


honestly couldnt tell you the day or time...lol weekend was a blur of stress and ive lost 100 lbs since all my forum names were made so not so fat anymore. and i tried tapping the air horn but she was clogged with snow and barely squeaked


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

You guys are hilarious. It is unfortunate I forgot about Plowsite for a bit. This is quality 8am breakfast joint banter after lake flakes or whatever flakes.

Very nice shots of the storm Dogplow. Much appreciated. The way it is going on the shores of Lake Ontario, I forgot what 20 plus looked like.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;2105944 said:


> honestly couldnt tell you the day or time...lol weekend was a blur of stress and ive lost 100 lbs since all my forum names were made so not so fat anymore. and i tried tapping the air horn but she was clogged with snow and barely squeaked


Lost 100 lbs ??
What ? Did you divorce your 4 ft 9 inch tall wife ??? I've been trying to lose my 150 lb concrete block for 20 plus years, but she just won't go away..


----------



## potskie

Dogplow Dodge;2105013 said:


> I haven't been to the new Timmy's here yet. Anything good on the menu ?
> 
> Besides a hottie 20 year old girl behind the counter ?


Round here 3/4s of the women behind the Tims counter at night have summ'r teeth, an army o grandchildren and a voice that makes me sound like like 12yr old girl in comparison.


----------



## FredG

I like timmys, But my boys hang at DD they are creatures of habit. Besides some customers looking pretty good, The help is brutalized and heavy duty.  :laughing:


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yo dodge is that the church on 35 and sycomore, kinda looks like it. I was supposed to do it this year but had to bail on it looked like a pain in the hiney, but ya did a nice job, plus ya had a hood rat ya scooped up to do walks that was smart. Its nice you dont gotta get outa truck , and unfortunately with the addiction **** going on not to take advantage but she got to make some paper to do whatever and ya got help while you was plowing , good ****


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

UniqueTouch;2106957 said:


> Yo dodge is that the church on 35 and sycomore, kinda looks like it. I was supposed to do it this year but had to bail on it looked like a pain in the hiney, but ya did a nice job, plus ya had a hood rat ya scooped up to do walks that was smart. Its nice you dont gotta get outa truck , and unfortunately with the addiction **** going on not to take advantage but she got to make some paper to do whatever and ya got help while you was plowing , good ****


Not sure what you're saying here.


----------



## FredG

Dogplow Dodge;2107007 said:


> Not sure what you're saying here.


X 2


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;2107007 said:


> Not sure what you're saying here.


I'll give a whirl..........
The church was above skillset
Calling your wife a "Hood Rat" (have no idea WFT that is)
Hood Rat is a junky and shoveling for the next fix

I could be wrong as I'm not fluent in NJ slang with the exception for what was said in My Cousin Vinny.........."Two Yootes"....... that still cracks me up.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

FredG;2107017 said:


> X 2


I'm usually pretty good at decyphering, but I'm lost with that one


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;2107027 said:


> I'll give a whirl..........
> The church was above skillset


I'd like to hear his take on this....



BUFF;2107027 said:


> Calling your wife a "Hood Rat" (have no idea WFT that is)
> Hood Rat is a junky and shoveling for the next fix
> 
> .


Well, all I can say to that is he must have some personal experiences with hood rats to automatically assume that anyone who has a female shovel monkey is deemed to be a junkie looking for her next fix.

Truly ignorant on unique touches part, as expected


----------



## FredG

BUFF;2107027 said:


> I'll give a whirl..........
> The church was above skillset
> Calling your wife a "Hood Rat" (have no idea WFT that is)
> Hood Rat is a junky and shoveling for the next fix
> 
> I could be wrong as I'm not fluent in NJ slang with the exception for what was said in My Cousin Vinny.........."Two Yootes"....... that still cracks me up.


Good whirl, Your slang is fine, That long legged shovel person did not look like no Junky - crackhead to me. Skillset, I have no idea why anyone would pass on a job because it looks like a pain in the a$$. If there's a area to put the snow your good to go. If not you charge them for removal

Having a Wife that is willing to help is great. Unfortunately I know my Wife would not be worth a dam so never tried. If my marriage don't work out I'm going to get me a Eskimo native American. :laughing:


----------



## grandview

UniqueTouch;2106957 said:


> Yo dodge is that the church on 35 and sycomore, kinda looks like it. I was supposed to do it this year but had to bail on it looked like a pain in the hiney, but ya did a nice job, plus ya had a hood rat ya scooped up to do walks that was smart. Its nice you dont gotta get outa truck , and unfortunately with the addiction **** going on not to take advantage but she got to make some paper to do whatever and ya got help while you was plowing , good ****


My turn.
I think he means he's not capable of the fine art of plowing , and your shovel monkey is committed to working hard because all his rats just finished a 40 o and dime bag and couldn't walk in a straight line and his belly is wedged in between the steering wheel and can't get out to shovel himself. Also she needs to pay her own way around the house because your taking all the money and spending it on your truck:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

grandview;2107141 said:


> My turn.
> I think he means he's not capable of the fine art of plowing , and your shovel monkey is committed to working hard because all his rats just finished a 40 o and dime bag and couldn't walk in a straight line and his belly is wedged in between the steering wheel and can't get out to shovel himself. Also she needs to pay her own way around the house because your taking all the money and spending it on your truck:laughing:


High noon post of the day........Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

I keep reading that $h-t over and over. I just don't get WTF he was trying to say. But, in my opinion, he didn't make any friends around here today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave;2107293 said:


> I keep reading that $h-t over and over. I just don't get WTF he was trying to say. But, in my opinion, he didn't make any friends around here today.


That may be worse than cabbage head's rant aboot the feds labeling trucks for how mulch snow they can push.


----------



## maxwellp

What is that guy in Canada - The Mayor on Crack - FORD Yes thats him 

This post is another good example why you should not do drugs.............. 

Originally Posted by UniqueTouch View Post
Yo dodge is that the church on 35 and sycomore, kinda looks like it. I was supposed to do it this year but had to bail on it looked like a pain in the hiney, but ya did a nice job, plus ya had a hood rat ya scooped up to do walks that was smart. Its nice you dont gotta get outa truck , and unfortunately with the addiction **** going on not to take advantage but she got to make some paper to do whatever and ya got help while you was plowing , good ****


----------



## BC Handyman

grandview;2107141 said:


> My turn.
> I think he means he's not capable of the fine art of plowing , and your shovel monkey is committed to working hard because all his rats just finished a 40 o and dime bag and couldn't walk in a straight line and his belly is wedged in between the steering wheel and can't get out to shovel himself. Also she needs to pay her own way around the house because your taking all the money and spending it on your truck:laughing:


Good postThumbs Up


----------



## potskie

maxwellp;2107656 said:


> What is that guy in Canada - The Mayor on Crack - FORD Yes thats him
> 
> This post is another good example why you should not do drugs..............
> 
> Originally Posted by UniqueTouch View Post
> Yo dodge is that the church on 35 and sycomore, kinda looks like it. I was supposed to do it this year but had to bail on it looked like a pain in the hiney, but ya did a nice job, plus ya had a hood rat ya scooped up to do walks that was smart. Its nice you dont gotta get outa truck , and unfortunately with the addiction **** going on not to take advantage but she got to make some paper to do whatever and ya got help while you was plowing , good ****


*sigh* I completely understood this... the TL : DR is he thinks your wife is a random crackhead you hired to do sidewalks and he's above doing the property you did.


----------

